
India’s Call-Center Talents Put to a Criminal Use:Swindling Americans - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/world/asia/india-call-centers-fraud-americans.html?action=click&contentCollection=DealBook&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article&_r=0
======
bediger4000
This isn't exactly news: anyone who's listened to "Rachel from Cardholder
Services" is aware that Indian callcenters/boiler rooms are behind most or all
phone scams.

The real news would be something like "FCC enforces Caller ID Laws".

